# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Route taxis

## 541lion

How easy will it be to catch a route taxi from mona area to hellshire beach?? And what would it cost

----------


## 541lion

Not much action on the Kingston boards

----------


## Rob

Kingston is kinda not on most Negril visitors mind. That explains the lack of answers about route taxis. Also, many Jamaicans in the Kingston area use the mass transit buses, which have set pick up and drop off points.

This link may help you out more:

http://ta.org.jm/

----------


## 541lion

Thanks rob! I ended up getting a place off of air bnb and the host has been more than awesome in answering any questions I have.. Take the route taxi to halfway tree and then hop on the bus headed to hellshire

----------


## ackee

good for you Lion.. hope yu had a great time

----------

